# Guidelines for operative note documentation



## CHARLENA79 (Apr 27, 2016)

Does anybody know where to find information about requirements for operative report documentation?


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Apr 27, 2016)

Noridian (Medicare) provides the following link for Medical Documentation Requirements.  

https://med.noridianmedicare.com/web/jeb/topics/appeals/documentation-requirements

Also see the following Medicare Learning Network Guideline:

https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Ed...wnloads/CERTMedRecDoc-FactSheet-ICN909160.pdf


----------

